# Gone Fishing



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Will be fishing the OBX for the next 8 days. Will will orders on my return.

Look for a '99 red suburban with the custom "big brother" rack.











Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tommy,

Good luck, hope you find some fish.

I'll be down Thursday thru Sunday, Will keep an eye out for "BIG" red 

I'll have my blue dodge on the beach.


Mark


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Good luck! Post a report when you get back. A specific one, if possible, since I'm headed down to Hatteras on the 11th.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's one.

Windy.
I am going up to shortly. (counting hours now) Marine forecast is for some wind....Northwest, North, etc.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah, rdt posted N winds all week. maybe it'll blow in some cooler water before i get there. i could use a cooler full of fish.


----------



## Duck (Jan 23, 2009)

Fished with Tommy last week. He just walks to the point makes a loooong cast and boom a 41". Nobody else got bit. Nice fish Tommy hope you caught some more. Mark


----------

